# Western PA mead makers?



## mfalenski (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi. My wife and I own Laurel Highlands Meadery which is located in Irwin, PA which is about a half hour east of Pittsburgh.

We are curious to see if anyone in western PA may be interested in a mead making group? We get a lot of questions on mead, mead making, and the history and thought there may be an interest for some kind of a group get together.

We love talking about mead and sharing mead. We love helping people who may just be starting out or someone that has a troubleshooting question. It is a delicious beverage that is finally starting to get more notice.

Our tasting room is open on Thursdays & Fridays 5-8 and Saturdays 12-7 but we could meet any time. We are located at 106 4th Street Irwin, PA 15642.

Send me a message here or feel free to stop by and bring some mead or questions! 

Thanks and take care,
Matt


----------



## buckhorn (Mar 18, 2017)

Matt,
I am in NW PA. I have recently become interested in Mead and am interested in learning more and being able to ask questions to someone who knows.

Unfortunately, I am over 1.5 hours from you (Mercer area). I would be interested in meeting with a group that discussed online or had occasional face-to-face meet-ups, but regular (ie. monthly) meet-ups might be a little more than I can handle on the gas tank at the moment.

I like the idea, just not sure of the cost/benefit factor. I hope you get interest and can get something started. I will be watching for updates/info you have on getting this going.

-Brian


----------



## Hoxviii (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm interested.

About 40 minutes west of you just outside of the city proper.

I have zero mead making experience, but that's exactly why I'd be interested in talking to people that know what they're doing.


----------



## mfalenski (Mar 20, 2017)

buckhorn said:


> Matt,
> I am in NW PA. I have recently become interested in Mead and am interested in learning more and being able to ask questions to someone who knows.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am over 1.5 hours from you (Mercer area). I would be interested in meeting with a group that discussed online or had occasional face-to-face meet-ups, but regular (ie. monthly) meet-ups might be a little more than I can handle on the gas tank at the moment.
> ...



I completely understand the distance. I make beer occasionally and was in TRUB who met in Pittsburgh. It was only 45-60 minutes from my home, but it was rough trying to get there for meetings. Maybe quarterly could work, too. 

I have learned so much from forums, but sitting down with someone for 30 minutes is equal to many hours or days online. Plus you can bring samples and try different mead than just your own or get feedback. Living in PA was rough with trying to get mead shipped in, still is, but its getting better. 

Have you made much mead or just starting out?


----------



## mfalenski (Mar 20, 2017)

Hoxviii said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> About 40 minutes west of you just outside of the city proper.
> 
> I have zero mead making experience, but that's exactly why I'd be interested in talking to people that know what they're doing.




That's not too bad distance wise. So no making experience, but I assume you have had mead, are there any styles you more prefer? Its so cool to be able to sample mead to figure it out. Lots of people we meet assume its syrupy sweet and heavy, but it can be made in so many different ways.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 20, 2017)

Matt, I still have to stop by with a bottle and have a discussion, but we could also discuss how to make mead. There's a recipe on this forum that is a Caramel Apple Mead that I would like to try. Would like your steady hand for guidance.....


----------



## buckhorn (Mar 20, 2017)

mfalenski said:


> I completely understand the distance. I make beer occasionally and was in TRUB who met in Pittsburgh. It was only 45-60 minutes from my home, but it was rough trying to get there for meetings. Maybe quarterly could work, too.


Yea - I was thinking if you can get something going, I would keep in touch and make it to meet with the group when I can. 



mfalenski said:


> I have learned so much from forums, but sitting down with someone for 30 minutes is equal to many hours or days online. Plus you can bring samples and try different mead than just your own or get feedback. Living in PA was rough with trying to get mead shipped in, still is, but its getting better.


I agree - I am a new wine maker and there are times I just want to show my brew to someone and get their feedback/input/hints. The forums are awesome, but face to face has an element the keyboard can't replicate.



mfalenski said:


> Have you made much mead or just starting out?


I currently have 4 1-gallon batches of JAOM-style (I changed the fruit in each, trying to see how they come out). I have not made "real" mead, but am reading and when I get something stocked in the cellar to drink and can dedicate a jug long term, I plan to start a traditional.

-Brian


----------



## mfalenski (Mar 24, 2017)

Hokapsig said:


> Matt, I still have to stop by with a bottle and have a discussion, but we could also discuss how to make mead. There's a recipe on this forum that is a Caramel Apple Mead that I would like to try. Would like your steady hand for guidance.....



Absolutely! We have some more thoughts as well.


----------



## mfalenski (Mar 24, 2017)

buckhorn said:


> Yea - I was thinking if you can get something going, I would keep in touch and make it to meet with the group when I can.
> 
> 
> I agree - I am a new wine maker and there are times I just want to show my brew to someone and get their feedback/input/hints. The forums are awesome, but face to face has an element the keyboard can't replicate.
> ...



Thanks! We are getting some interest, not sure how much we need to get something actually up and running or even how to getting the word out to more people. We're getting there.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Im no where near pa but the concept is awsome. 
Meeting even a few times a year gives an opportunity to have someone smell see or taste.
I may like something that its creator my not.
Describing smells is sometimes tough. 
And practice judging members creations would be a big learning tool.


----------



## buckhorn (Mar 24, 2017)

mfalenski said:


> how to getting the word out to more people.



If there are any Home Brew Shops or Wineries close by, possibly work with them to get a homebrewers/vintners/.... club going in the area. You bring something a little different to the table that could appeal to both the beer and wine makers as something new to taste AND try their hand at. Some may never have heard of Mead or know much about it. Could also present it to them in the historical perspective of brew what the vikings (or other group) did...

Another thought on that note is if there are any Ren-Faire events or groups, you could possibly connect up with them to get more people that have an interest in that.

Just a couple thoughts..
-Brian


----------



## trolo (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello I am sorry to be a late arrival to this thread. I just saw it and since I live around Pittsburgh and I want to start to make some mead I thought I would contact you. I never knew you were so close. 
I hope we can have a talk so I can start correct with the mead. 

Tom


----------



## askins3097 (Feb 8, 2019)

I see this thread is almost 2 years old. Did this mead making group get anywhere? I’ve just made wine in the past but I live close to Irwin and would have some interest in making mead.


----------



## Hokapsig (Feb 12, 2019)

Matt has a bunch making mead at his store. You need to stop in and talk to him.


----------



## askins3097 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hokapsig said:


> Matt has a bunch making mead at his store. You need to stop in and talk to him.



Thanks for the suggestion Bill. I’ll have to make my way over there sometime. I have heard from a co-worker his meads are very good.


----------



## Hokapsig (Feb 13, 2019)

and your co worker is correct.


----------



## jr. (Jun 7, 2019)

I would be interested have made a few types of mead some better then others be curious to talk with other to see if I could improve mine or help them im in Connellsville so I am a little distance from you


----------

